# C'mon guys...Post your Modded Bluebirds/Altimas or whatever u guys call 'em!



## lvn_mr2 (May 24, 2004)

Well guys 'n' Gals post your pics of your bluebirds,Stanza, Altima, SSS or what ever you call em! I need ideas right now. Once i replace the front left fender and both doors on the left side, i'll hack out the rust, fix her up paint her and be ready for MODS! I've had a few ideas so far, im definatly going to a ca18det (HICOMP ca18de), converting the Auto to a Manual, Getting a used 180sx Apex-i exhaust for it and modding it to fit, putting some A-pillar mounted gauges in, new sounds, get some nice wheels and im going to attempt to modify a silvia (S13) dash and centre consoul to fit! Any one else fot some ideas?

I'm also going to attempt to build a front bumper, Veilside Stylz, copying from my 180sx one. she should be nice. So post your pics and post your ideas!

Cheers, Lvn_MR2


----------



## jksstar (May 31, 2004)

here you go









theres more here
http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/454161/1


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

What year and chassis do you have? It sounds like you have a U12 chassis.?. Are you in Australia or the States? I am asking because these will give me a better idea what to offer for advice.

My car is a U13 Altima (Bluebird) and you can see old pics of it and all of its modifications at this link;
http://www.altimas.net/registry/vehicles.php?vehicleid=1094








Troy


----------



## ultimatuc (May 1, 2004)

see sig.


----------

